# Scouts and Terms



## Royalaid (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey all, I am thinking about purchasing scouts to complement my Grey Knight Terminators and am in between on which to get, that being normal or sniper scouts. My current plan is either to get regular scouts with teleport homer and and infiltrate, fairly straight foreword. My other option is to take scouts with sniper rifles and put them in with my Thunderfire Cannon giving them effectively a +2 cover save with Bloster Defenses + the cloak they have and then deep strike the GKT just outside of the building.

What I want to know is if either of these plans are feasible or if they should be modified. Just so your all aware my army is mainly ranged.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

My experience is that normal bolter scouts are terrible. Either hand to hand scouts out flanking with a hidden power fist or snipers up in a tower or hill. Those are the best bets.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I find that a land speeder storm and a power fist are the best things you can give to scouts. Mine have been doing great things for me. However, with the model for the storm out soon, people are probably going to figure out how to fight against them sooner or later.


----------



## Royalaid (Jun 5, 2009)

I was thinking about using the land speeder storm but I feel that it is going to get taken out to fast. I think I am going to go with the snipers because it makes no sense to charge uselessly against Orks or Tyranids, I will just rain down hell from the sky. Or I could get a Ironclad Dread and drop him in the deep strike the terms in after that, I don't know, still toying with it.


----------



## Mukrat (Aug 18, 2008)

A scout squad with a locater beacon on a Storm will let you Deep Strike without error anywhere on the table in the first turn.


----------



## Royalaid (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't bring reserves in on the first turn from what I remember


----------



## Master_Caleb (Jan 5, 2009)

Royalaid said:


> Can't bring reserves in on the first turn from what I remember


Drop pod special rules allow you to bring one in turn one. With infiltrate, and beacon you can basically drop it anywhere on the field without worry (although you still suffer mishaps from table edges...) My group plays it that if they go off they just go to reserves, but by RAW you have to roll... xD

Thanks,

~MC


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Well before this edition of rules, a CCW scout team w/ Pf and beacon were a part of just about every force for my Salamanders. Drop a 5 man Termi w/ 2 Hvy Flamers right where I need them.

I haven't played this in the 5th ed rules yet, I have to figure that it is just as effective with the exception of the lost flamer.


----------



## Royalaid (Jun 5, 2009)

I geuss I will have to give them a try, I think I might actually take a homer with a TS for now and see how that plays out.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

scouts (snipers)
4x scouts (snipers)
9x Camo cloaks
Sgt Telion
Total = 204

theoretically ok with sgt telion's Bolter firing up to 36" same as the snipers and with his eye of vengence you can fire a sniper at BS6, hits on 4+ (i think) pinning, rending (normal sniper rules) basically an anti Special Character, monstrous creature, multi wounded killer squad...theoretically


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> scouts (snipers)
> 4x scouts (snipers)
> 9x Camo cloaks
> Sgt Telion
> ...


BS6... 4+ to hit... I'm flabbergasted right now.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

all you need is LOS hahaha


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I like to take a 5 man squad of scouts, with 3 shotguns, 1 CC and pistol, and the sarge with a Power weapon and pistol.
I'm half swayed into making it a shotgun and Power fist, but I still like having that sword, it makes me feel so manly!
I'm just trying to make use of the -2 Ld from the storm.

Anyway, sniper scouts are alright, but don't rely on them to kick ass, they have good potential, but every shot you miss is a big deal.
If you do take Snipers, I'd give them a heavy bolter.
Adds that extra anti-infantry kick, and the Hellfire round is awesome!
Missile launcher is also a good choice, but I just wouldn't.


----------



## Royalaid (Jun 5, 2009)

I see, thanks for all of the input, helps me out a lot.


----------

